# Fishing Moreton Island



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I'm planning on a camping trip to Moreton Island in February and want to fish the artificial reef and surrounding areas.

Can someone let me know what water depths are around there so I know what weight jig heads to have on me?

A other advice is also appreciated.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Which arti? Where will you be based? What are you going to be fishing from? Need a bit more info before giving advice.


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

nezevic said:


> Which arti? Where will you be based? What are you going to be fishing from? Need a bit more info before giving advice.


I only know of curtin reef, are there more?

I'll be fishing from my kayak, planning on camping at Ben-ewa, however haven't booked anything yet.


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Lazybugger said:


> Do a search for trip reports by AWTY (arewetheryet). He has done a couple of walk on walk off trips to Moreton with his yak.
> 
> Big currents to deal with over there is my understanding, so heavy weights may be required no matter the depth.


I had a read of his last trip, didn't give me water depths though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Yep curtin is about 20m. The current hoots through there though so is only viable on the change of tide. There is another arti out near the north moreton trench but its really only accessible by boat. i agree totally with indie , if you can get out the front to north point and paddle round or even straight out to about 20m you are in prime country to catch anything.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nezevic said:


> Yep curtin is about 20m. The current hoots through there though so is only viable on the change of tide. There is another arti out near the north moreton trench but its really only accessible by boat. i agree totally with indie , if you can get out the front to north point and paddle round or even straight out to about 20m you are in prime country to catch anything.


Be very careful _close_ to North Point on the Eastern side. There is a bommie out about 30 - 40 metres, and with any reasonable ocean swell, and with smaller swell on a low tide, will break. I used to troll through that gap between the bommie and the rocks (headland) and it provides tailor and bonnies and occasionally spotties many months of the year (no spotties in the winter months). However it is very dangerous. There is also _a fair bit of current around North Point_, which is obviously worse around a full or new moon. Safer either side of the tide change, and in neap tides. With any reasonable ocean swell, particularly an E - NE swell, you are facing a surf launch and landing at NP.

I'm feel sure Jon is referring to the 20 m depth contour, not 20 m laterally.

trev


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Lucky lucky bastard!

Curtin Artificial reef is 15mtrs - 20mtrs
1/8th -1/4 weight
You dont want to get too heavy as you'll just latch onto the junk down there.
2 hours either side of the tide is easiest to fish, other times will be harder work.
The current gets stronger the further north you go. Around Comboyuro Point is too strong to paddle against.
There is a coffee rock drop off that extends from Curtin up to Bulwer, thats worth fishing. Notice where the dive boats are for the best spots.
Lots of bait fish just out from the wrecks at Bulwer.
Lots of Gar on the sea grass out from Ben-ewa.
Flat head close to shore, keep an eye on where the locals fish.

Good luck and post up your trip.


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Cheers guys, really appreciate the info. I do have access to a car so travel to different parts is not a problem


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

This time of year has plenty of squid on the weed banks inside curtain, and plenty of mackeral to nick your squid jigs too. As stated, the artificial has plenty of run. The better way to fish it is to anchor off it and drift baits in around the boats, knowing where the wrecks are. Big cobes to brick you in there. There is also some o.k. squire/snap ground out in the rubble past the ledge at Bulwer, but is very tide affected. In a yak I'd work the last hour of each tide and drift the coffee rock ledge, fish the top/bottom of the tide, then drift back home again. Plenty of nasties in the coffee rock caves, it's one of my favorite drift dives along there.
If playing at the cape, note that North Pt to the Cape is a Green zone. It is shallow around there so if looking around the bommies on the seaward side know your swell direction and size because its not a nice place to get caught inside. South of the Cape in about 7-10m of water is more coffee rock and bait and another green zone.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

gbc said:


> If playing at the cape, note that North Pt to the Cape is a Green zone. It is shallow around there so if looking around the bommies on the seaward side know your swell direction and size because its not a nice place to get caught inside. South of the Cape in about 7-10m of water is more coffee rock and bait and another green zone.


Those zones can be seen here: http://www.nprsr.qld.gov.au/register/p02668aa.pdf

trev


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

There's a bommie right on the corner of the cape that breaks in any sort of swell. It also stands up a bit in a small swell. But if you can run a lure across it (paddle wide and hook the lure in on the corner) we've often pulled kingies and big trevally off that bommie in the boat. Out in about 10m there is coffee rock extending out quite a way. We often get blurters and bream while chasing bait here. Good fun on the light gear. Can be a bit of current though.

For my money, I'd be heading to the corner of north point, then heading out to around 20-25m, looking for bait, then dragging a live bait around. The chances of a little marlin at this time of year are very real. We've seen them inside north point on the sand. And most of them get caught in under 35m of water.

Just be careful of the big boats heading out. Make sure you are well lit if you are out around dusk/dawn and have a flag if on the water during the day. From personal experience in boats travelling at 30kts out around there, the sun is in your eyes at dawn and can make it difficult to identify stuff in front of you.


----------

